
Ask HN: Ultimate Music Playlists for Programming - tmaly
I normally do not listen to music when I code as I am usually trying to do a lot of thinking in my head.  However, there are times when there is just too much background noise to process.  At other times where I know what I need to code, having music playing is not a problem.<p>I use the free version of spotify, but I would be open to any other platform if there is a really amazing playlist.<p>That being said, what is your ultimate music playlist for programming?
======
enkiv2
I recommend "Music For Programming", which is a series of (now 40+)
playlist/programmes collected by guest curators. (It's not on spotify &
probably won't be, for licensing reasons; you will need to actually download
the shows.)

------
CocoaGeek
[http://musicforprogramming.net/](http://musicforprogramming.net/)

------
geoffcorey
I rather enjoy SomaFM channels such as Groove Salad and Sounds of Goa. Few
other good channels in there as well to change it up

------
pizza
Mixes do just the same thing and are also more rich to enjoy. Cut Chemist's
"Fall Backwards" \- 90 mins, amazing

Floating Points and Four-Tet's Plastic People mix - 6hrs, also amazing

------
Hockey_Dino
We can create playlist for Programming in Spotify. Who is willing?

